# Lovely Island opportunity for a Dynamic Hospitality Duo. Looking for a Lifestyle Change?



## MullChef

Lovely Island opportunity for a Dynamic Hospitality Duo. Looking for a Lifestyle Change? Please pass info on to anyone you think would love this...








1 Kitchen Assistant and 1 Waitperson/Host wanted to work at a unique, award-winning, fine-dining restaurant on the wild moors of the Hebridean Isle of Mull. Mid April to mid October. Location Ninth Wave Restaurant.
*Your own Accommodation on our traditional Scottish croft with cozy wood-burning stove included,and a great view of meadowsweet fields and Highland moors
* £11/hr plus Good tips, free laundry, free parking
*Opportunity to forage in the wild, and gather harvests from our organic veg, fruit and herb gardens
*Opportunity to gain free accredited wine and whisky course training
*Mondays and Tuesdays off each week plus several long weekends
*Spend a Season in one of the most friendly and beautiful locations in the UK with pristine white sand beaches only minutes walk away
Kitchen position would suit someone with some kitchen experience and/or a keen wish to learn more about using unusual ingredients, foraging and baking. Will need to have Hygeine Certificate (can be done on internet prior to arrival). Waitperson needs to have 3 years experience in front of house and be a genuine people person who will enjoy taking care of our wonderful diners, many who have become friends. Full time positions from April-October with the chance to work more hours on gardening and maintenance if wanted.
Please have a look at our Ninth Wave Restaurant website with sample menu and background info to see if this is the place for you! Both persons CVs, references and a covering letter needed. [email protected]


----------

